# Stronger Quill Lock Handle



## Robert LaLonde (Nov 11, 2017)

I've got a small round column mill drill that I actually really like.  Its smaller than the RF30 I sold a while back, and it has its issues, but in other ways its quite good.  The spindle for example is much better than the spindle on the RF30.  It's definitely better than the spindle on any of my import drill presses.  I use it mostly as an XY drilling machine, and it drills really good holes as long as the bits are properly ground.  The other day I drilled some deep holes with an 1/8" aircraft bit for some 1/8" pins.  I expected them to come out over size.  I actually had to ream the holes for the pins to fit.

Yesterday I was modifying a linear bearing mounting block, and I just wanted to elongate the screw mounting holes.  Sure I have 4 CNC mills (in operation), but sometimes its just faster and easier to hack out a simple hack job on a manual machine.  This brings us to one of the machine's two major problems.  The quill lock takes a lot of force to lock the quill solid enough to not creep down when milling.  Especially slotting through.  I can do it just by hand, but I usually use a small box end wrench as a cheater bar.  With the cheater bar it doesn't seem to take that much force.  The relatively thin handle on the lever has bent a little over time.  I'd like to fix both of those issues.  Make a new locking bolt with a longer stouter handle.  Of course if the handle is to long it might get in the way, so I was thinking of a sliding handle like on a vise with a spring ball detent so I can slide the handle whichever way takes it away from the work after tightening up the quill.

I've got hot rolled and a little cold rolled 1018 on hand.  I'm getting ready to order a batch of 4140HT for a job, so I could add just about anything else to the order when I do.  I've got a couple ideas for this new bolt/handle in my head already, but I was curious how some of you guys would tackle the task at hand.  What materials would you use?  How would you design it? 

_FYI:  The machine's other problem is the lack of a fine feed.  I have a rainy day project in mind using a hand made worm gear and screw to remedy that issue, but that has nothing to do with the current project.  _


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Nov 11, 2017)

Here:


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Nov 12, 2017)

Give me enough tries I'll get it right eventually.  

P.S.  I was already using a washer, and had brushed never seize on the threads.  The blue paper towel was to protect the thread.  I was surprised it didn't chatter worse hanging from the locking band on a v-block hanging off the side of the vise like that.  

That odd v-block is one of my grandfather's tools.  I always stake a special joy in it when one of his tools is the way to get the job done.


----------

